# Firefox 16.0.1? Reasons for the late arrival?

## ChrisJumper

Hi,

anyone knew why the firefox 16.0.1 isn't in Portage yet? I googled for some Version-Bumps-Bugs at bugs.gentoo.org but it seems that these threads are deleted after some days. Since there are some security issues which are fixed in firefox 16.0.1 i would love to update.

If it takes some more days ill try do "create" an firefox-bin update myself or just download the Version from the homepage, to run this before it arrive in portage.

Whats hold up the maintainer to release it?

Regards

Chris

----------

## jdhore

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> anyone knew why the firefox 16.0.1 isn't in Portage yet? I googled for some Version-Bumps-Bugs at bugs.gentoo.org but it seems that these threads are deleted after some days. Since there are some security issues which are fixed in firefox 16.0.1 i would love to update.
> 
> If it takes some more days ill try do "create" an firefox-bin update myself or just download the Version from the homepage, to run this before it arrive in portage.
> ...

 

I'm the firefox-bin maintainer (effectively, look at the ChangeLog). I have been "devaway" for the past 2 months or so because i've started a new job and been moving. I am planning to deal with all my packages (including firefox-bin) later this week or over the weekend.

----------

## Thistled

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19909106

I thought the delay was because of this.

----------

## John R. Graham

Nope. That version was pulled by Mozilla. 16.0.1 is the replacement.

- John

----------

## ulenrich

 *jdhore wrote:*   

>  I have been "devaway" for the past 2 months or so because i've started a new job and been moving. I am planning to deal with all my packages (including firefox-bin) later this week or over the weekend.

 Very thanks for this feedback! This is appreciated by us forum users. 

(I just thought, is Gentoo being abandoned by many maintainers ?)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Thank you jdhore its ok. Best wishes for your moving. I asked out of curiosity.

----------

## tabanus

 *jdhore wrote:*   

> I'm the firefox-bin maintainer (effectively, look at the ChangeLog). I have been "devaway" for the past 2 months or so because i've started a new job and been moving. I am planning to deal with all my packages (including firefox-bin) later this week or over the weekend.

 

Thanks for the info, good to know it's on its way now.

But.. shouldn't an internet-facing app like Firefox be re-assigned if the maintainer is away for a prolonged period? It's about 10 days now since 16.0.1 and 10.0.8 were released and they're still not in portage.

On my 32 bit machines I just use the official binary downloaded from Mozilla's website now, and let it update itself, Windows style. Looks like crap on 64 bit though, so still using portage for it.

----------

## ulenrich

Overlay "wbrana" has a functioning firefox-bin-16.0.1.ebuild

Runs without problems here !

----------

